# οἰóμενοι



## soplamocos

Hello all, I have a doubt about the meaning of the verb *οἰόμενοι*.
I have consultated several dictionaries and I have found two differents meaning that could be used in the sentence, but I don't know which is right and why.

The phrase is from Xenophon's _Anabasis _II.1.1:
 ἐπὶ τὸ στρατόπεδον ἐλθόντες οἱ Ἕλληνες ἐκοιμήθησαν *οἰόμενοι *τὰ πάντα νικᾶν καὶ Κῦρον ζῆν

The traslation from Perseus says:
The Greeks returned to their camp and lay down to rest, *supposing *that they were victorious at all points and that Cyrus was alive.

So, there *οἰόμενοι* means to belive, to guess, to suppose something.
However, my dictionary says that it means *to aislate, to leave alone, to abandon* something or someone, and doesn't show the meaning given by Perseus (to forebode, to presage).

So, if I wish to use the "to abandon" meaning, could I traslate:

The Greeks returned to their camp and lay down to rest, _*abandoning the complete victory and Cyrus life*_.

Or can't ζῆν means "life" and that is the reason why the "to forebode" meaning is chosen?


----------



## Perseas

soplamocos said:


> So, there *οἰόμενοι* means to belive, to guess, to suppose something.


This is the main translation of the verb “οἴομαι” and this translation fits here. Doesn't your dictionary have this meaning?


soplamocos said:


> However, my dictionary says that it means *to aislate, to leave alone, to abandon* something or someone, and doesn't show the meaning given by Perseus (to forebode, to presage).


Perseus has also this meaning (which I don't believe corresponds to what your dictionary says):
_*2.* expressive of modesty or courtesy, to avoid over-great bluntness of assertion.
_


----------



## soplamocos

Perseas said:


> Doesn't your dictionary have this meaning?



I'm ashamed. I looked for *οἰόμενοι *in my dictionary, there it sends to look for *οἴω*, but instead of that I have looked for *οἰóω.
*
Thank you, Perseas.


----------



## Perseas

“οἰόμενοι” is the participle of “οἴομαι” << present tense, masculine, plural>>


----------



## soplamocos

Yes, οἴομαι is what I have looked for, and there my dictionary sends to look for οἴω. Sorry again.


----------



## Perseas

No problem! You are welcome!


----------



## Scholiast

Χαίρετε ὦ φίλοι

May I add a brief footnote, by way of further explanation?



soplamocos said:


> However, my dictionary says that it means *to aislate, to leave alone, to abandon* something or someone



I think there is a little confusion here [and did the gentleman not mean 'isolate...' κτλ?].

From L&S:

*οἰόομαι* , Pass.,
*A.*_to be left alone, forsaken,_ Ep. Verb, only in aor., “οἰώθη”  *Il.6.1*, *11.401* ; “οἰώθησαν”  *Q.S.6.527*.​A distinct rarity. Despite their superficial resemblance, this must not be mixed up with οἴομαι, a common verb in both prose and verse of the classical period. I cannot know what dictionary soplamocos has at his elbow (perhaps the hyper-modern _DGE_?), but it's always worth remembering that, albeit showing its age in places, and not always easy to find irregularly conjugated verb-forms, the 1940 edition of L&S is online and free to use at Perseus.

Σ


----------



## soplamocos

Scholiast said:


> perhaps the hyper-modern _DGE_?



I have a VOX dictionary; this one. I use the L&S too (sometimes).


----------

